# Alte Angel - Ein Stresstest für die DAM Ever Ready 4200



## Dübel (28. März 2020)

_Die momentane Krisensituation ist nicht nur ein Stresstest für unsere Gesellschaft. Auch unser altes Angelgerät wird an die Grenzen der Belastbarkeit getrieben.
	

		
			
		

		
	







Wie ihr sehen könnt, stand mir heute der Sinn nicht nach englischer Finesse. Nein! Schön grob sollte es sein. 0,70er Mono, 4 Stück 7/0er Haken und ein 70gr Sargblei (in Wirklichkeit waren es nur 60gr. 70gr sehen im Text aber besser aus)






Mein Hausgewässer, die Regnitz in Bamberg, dürfte ich theoretisch auch bei der derzeitigen Ausgangsbeschränkung beangeln. Große Fische gibt es hier zu Genüge. Aber danach war mir heute nicht zumute.
Ich wollte ja schließlich nicht ohne trifftigen Grund das Haus verlassen. Also wählte ich das naheliegendste Angelgewässer - den Brunnen im eigenen Garten.










Über den Winter war der Ansaugschlauch der Elektropumpe abgerutscht und auf Nimmerwiedersehen im Brunnenrohr verschwunden.




_

Aus dem Korb mit den nicht brauchbaren Rutenteilen holte ich das Handteil einer relativ kräftigen Rute. Die DAM Ever Ready war vom Vorbesitzer noch mit einer enormen Menge unvorstellbar dicker monofiler Schnur bespult. 

Also ab mit den Montage ins Brunnenrohr. Was auch immer dort schwimmen sollte, mit dem sehr starken Gerät würde ich das bestimmt landen können. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Der erste Versuch war zwar erfolgreich, brachte aber nicht den Zielfisch an den Haken. 






Zweiter Versuch. Wieder verschwindet die Montage im etwa 8 Meter tiefen Rohr.




Und tatsächlich, mit einer ausgefeilten Vertikal-Jig-Technik gelang es mir, den verloren gegangen Schlauch sicher zu haken. Ein harter Drill folgte, bei dem mich meine Frau zum Glück unterstützte. Das erste Mal, dass sie beim Angeln dabei war!








Der Fang wurde vorsichtig gelandet und die Wunden, die die großen Haken gerissen hatten, versorgt. Da Ansaugschläuche in Bayern ganzjährig geschont sind, entließ ich dieses kapitale Exemplar natürlich wieder in sein Element. 






Und nein! Mich hat nicht der Coronawahnsinn ereilt! Es handelt sich nicht um Fotomontagen! Das hat sich alles exakt so heute Mittag in meinem Garten zugetragen!


----------



## Tobias85 (28. März 2020)

Lieber Dübel, ein herzliches Petri an dich und deine Gattin, was für ein kapitales Exemplar!


----------



## Vanner (28. März 2020)

Not macht erfinderisch, man muß sich halt nur zu helfen wissen.


----------



## Mescalero (28. März 2020)

Petri Heil!
Ich frage mich nur, ob es für das Gewässer auch Erlaubnisscheine gibt oder ob du womöglich schwarzgeangelt hast. Wie auch immer, ich habe vorsichtshalber mal der Kreisverwaltung Bescheid gegeben.


----------



## ollidi (28. März 2020)

Wie cool ist das denn?


----------



## Jason (28. März 2020)

Dickes Petri @Dübel . Amüsante Geschichte. Da hast du aber Schwein gehabt beim schlachten, dass du den Schlauch gehakt hast.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+ (28. März 2020)

Es bleibt die Frage ob er die Schonzeit und das Mindestmaß eingehalten hat???    
Schöne Erzählung, und ich hoffe du hast den Schlauch jetzt zusätzlich gesichert.


----------



## Kochtopf (28. März 2020)

Also Schonzeit hin oder her,  den hätte ich abgeknüppelt


----------



## nobbi1962 (28. März 2020)

Wat für krume Haken benutzt ihr.


----------



## Hering 58 (28. März 2020)

@Dübel
ein dickes Petri an dich und deine Gattin, was für ein kapitaler Ansaugschlauch. Sehr nette Geschichte.


----------



## Pescador (28. März 2020)

Immer diese Zurücksetzerei. Hättest du doch wirklich filetieren und schön in Butter braten können ...


----------



## zokker (29. März 2020)

Also Leute, bitte keine C/R hier, sonst muß ich das melden.

Warum hast du kein Schlauchmagnet benutzt?


----------



## Lajos1 (29. März 2020)

Hallo,

so eine Rolle habe ich auch noch, meine stammt von 1960 .

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Dübel (29. März 2020)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> so eine Rolle habe ich auch noch, meine stammt von 1960 .
> 
> ...


Ich hab gleich 3 Stück davon. Das ist mein bevorzugtes Modell fürs Hechtangeln mit Schwimmer und Köderfisch auf kurze Distanz im Fluss.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. März 2020)

Sehr schöne Geschichte, Bebilderung und Details zum Vorgehen!

Ich sag ja immer Angelgerät ist für viel mehr gut als man denkt 
Auch für Bohnenstangen und Gerüste im Garten z.B. 
Oder Schatzsuchenangeln mit Magnet. 
Oder Katzen bespaßen und trainieren.
Es gibt soviel, was man mit einer Angelcombo machen kann ...

Diese quasi artgerechte Einsatz auf die grün-gelb geringelte Brunnenschlange und der gelungene Fang ist sehr erfreulich!


----------



## eiszeit (29. März 2020)

Sehr schöne Rolle,
die gab es auch mit Ausheber (unten) als DAM Ever Ready 4300.


----------



## Dübel (29. März 2020)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Rolle,
> die gab es auch mit Ausheber (unten) als DAM Ever Ready 4300.
> Anhang anzeigen 341674


Warum zeigst du mir so was???????
Die muss ich jetzt dringend haben!!!


----------



## eiszeit (29. März 2020)

Und die Ever Ready 4200 gab es auch mit 2 unterschiedlichen Durchmessern in unterschiedlichen Ausführungen
gem. dem Herstellungsjahr.
Hier noch zwei mit Spulendurchmesser 11,5cm.




Sorry, Rollen komen aus der Sammlung und sind nicht abgestaubt.


----------



## Dübel (29. März 2020)

Ja ja, die unterschiedlichen Größen kannte ich schon. Aber die 4300 hatte ich bisher nicht auf dem Schirm. Hoffentlich hängt die bald an einer meiner gespließten Ruten ...


----------



## dawurzelsepp (31. März 2020)

Die große Ever Ready 4200 hat keine runden Spulenknäufe, daran ist sie am besten zu erkennen. Bei richtiger Wartung und Pflege läuft sie schon leicht ab.

@eiszeit 
Gibt es eine zeitliche Einordnung ab wann welche gebaut wurde?


----------



## eiszeit (31. März 2020)

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> @eiszeit
> Gibt es eine zeitliche Einordnung ab wann welche gebaut wurde?


Ja die gibt es. Die Achsrolle DAM Ever Ready *4200 *gab es erstmals ab 1949 und wurde bis 1966 verkauft.
Die 4300 (gab es ab ca. 1952- ca. 1960)
Die Bezeichnung Ever Ready gab es bei DAM ja schon ab Anfang der 30er Jahre (z. B. die 5100)
Indizien (nur grob) zu Altersbestimmung der 4200 sind u. a.
- der Knauf (pilzförmig (ca. 1949-1954), tropfenförmig ca.1955, trompetenformig (ca. 1955- 1957),
tropfenförmig beiseitig abgeflacht( ca. 1958-1965), geschraubt oder genietet
- die stille Hemmung (befedert oder nicht befedert)
- die Knarrfeder
- das Material der stillen Hemmung
- die Herkubftslandbezeichnung (Made in Germany oder Made in West germany ect.) usw.

Da die Knäufe leicht gewechselt werden konnten sollten immer auch die anderen Indizien mit betrachtet werden.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (2. April 2020)

Danke @eiszeit da war ich dann total falsch mit meiner Aussage. 

Kann man auch noch sagen ab wann welche Farbe gefertigt wurde?
Das dunkelgrün kommt ja sehr häufig vor.


----------



## eiszeit (2. April 2020)

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Danke @eiszeit da war ich dann total falsch mit meiner Aussage.
> 
> Kann man auch noch sagen ab wann welche Farbe gefertigt wurde?
> Das dunkelgrün kommt ja sehr häufig vor.



Oh, da hab ich mich noch nicht damit befasst. Werde demnächst mal daran gehen,
brauch dazu aber noch einige der Rollen.


----------



## Dübel (2. April 2020)

Da sich dieser Thread sehr in Richtung der schönen DAM Ever Ready 4200 entwickelt hat, hab ich jetzt den Titel entsprechend angepasst. Ich schreibe später noch ein bisschen darüber, warum ich die Rolle so gerne benutze.
Informationen über Baujahre, Farben, Knäufe etc. kommen  von mir nicht. Ich freue mich aber, wenn solche Details hier ergänzt werden. Für mich steht die Funktion im Vordergrund.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (2. April 2020)

Besten dank fürs abändern des Beitrags @Dübel 

Von den Farben her hatte ich auch schon beide sprich eine dunkelgrün und eine eher bräunliche.
Aktuell ist nur noch eine gut erhaltene 4200 in meinen Besitz die ich nur ungerne mit ans Wasser nehme.


----------



## eiszeit (2. April 2020)

Wollte euch noch die 4200 von 1949 zeigen. Die ist optisch etwas anders und hat nur einen Spulendurchmesser von 95mm.


----------

